# Bandit the green faced cockatiel



## sarahxxx92 (Dec 11, 2012)

I went out for a few hours to go shopping, came home to find bandit with a newly green face... she looked at me pleased as if to say "Look mum I dyed my face green while you were gone" -.-








the green is actually more noticeable in person. hopefully it will wash off itself!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol! What is the green from?


----------



## sarahxxx92 (Dec 11, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> Lol! What is the green from?


I'm guessing its dye of one of her toys! after 7 months of owning her she is only just now starting to play with more toys, she has been very picky about which toys she likes


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ah I see. It can also come from a coloured beak block, too. 

I hope she has lots of fun with her toys! Definitely seems like it if she gets dye all over her


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Ha ha. Once our Monte, by accident, put his tail in the spaghetti sauce and ended up with a red tail.


----------



## sarahxxx92 (Dec 11, 2012)

Scribbles said:


> Ha ha. Once our Monte, by accident, put his tail in the spaghetti sauce and ended up with a red tail.


hehe oh that made me giggle!


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

Very Cute! Reminds me of when I got home to find my lutino with a red face...also dye from a toy in the cage, however, I freaked out as, at first, I thought it was blood!


----------



## sarahxxx92 (Dec 11, 2012)

retrochick said:


> Very Cute! Reminds me of when I got home to find my lutino with a red face...also dye from a toy in the cage, however, I freaked out as, at first, I thought it was blood!


I've freaked out before too after my budgies feet turned red also thought they were bleeding for a few seconds before I realised that they had just sat on a red perch on their play gym after having a bath


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

So cute!
Hank recently dyed her chest and face orange and has a blue tipped tail courtesy of a toy that colors ran when wet

I think this is a new trend:lol:


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha!! That is hilarious!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is such a cutie








Her face looks so funny


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Green with envy?


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

When I saw the title to this thread I thought there was some crazy new mutation, the Greenface, hahaha!! What a cutie, love that it's on her cere too!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

beautiful birdie!!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahahaha! Bandit looks very pleased with herself.

New mutation...rare...never seen before...lol!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

lol yes that's what I was thinking too! she looks VERY pleased with herself :lol::lol::lol:
adorable!


----------



## sarahxxx92 (Dec 11, 2012)

ccollin13 said:


> When I saw the title to this thread I thought there was some crazy new mutation, the Greenface, hahaha!! What a cutie, love that it's on her cere too!






Mezza said:


> Hahahaha! Bandit looks very pleased with herself.
> 
> New mutation...rare...never seen before...lol!





bobobubu said:


> lol yes that's what I was thinking too! she looks VERY pleased with herself :lol::lol::lol:
> adorable!



*giggles* yes we were just trying to trick people into thinking there was a new mutation! :yes:



ollieandme said:


> beautiful birdie!!


thank you


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Too funny and cute!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

just thinking - apart from the pearling she reminds me of my Bjorn  pastelface?


----------

